# Surprisingly fair deal at the Budget Bicycle Center.



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2021)

I check into this site from time to time to see if that Roadmaster is ever going to be priced in a non stratospheric way.  I started clicking on other listings out of desperation to find something and actually the saddle on this Columbia is worth half as much as what they're asking for the whole bike. Yeah I know shipping kills the deal, but then I wouldn't be sharing it if that wasn't the case.
https://budgetbicyclectr.com/1948-columbia-5-star-superb-bicycle.html


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2021)

went there back in the 90s.... sort of got lured there with promise of good deals etc.
....nope comedy show😅

...need to see a better pic of the saddle...top etc.   could be a ripped 1


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 26, 2021)

Man, I'm diggin on those fenders....
I think my Columbia has the same width, but they're peaked.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2021)

Springer fork was replaced.


----------



## kreika (Dec 28, 2021)

Once dated a girl from Madison and had a chance to visit Budget when meeting her parents.  Had a great time. Picked up a Colson blister tank in original paint.


----------

